#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What is the usage of IIoT?

## Bhavya

The use of IoT in the industry called us IIoT. It improves the efficiency and connectivity in the industry. Business owners can use this IIoT data to monitor how their enterprise is doing.DO you guys know any other benefits of IIoT?

----------

